# Switch from Hunter pop-up shrub to MP rotors



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Removing an area which currently has flowers and shrubs to put down some grass. I currently have some Hunter pop-up sprinklers for shrubs which has a 3/4" inlet. I'm looking to replace with PRS40 bodies and the MP3000 and MP2000 depending on the width as it goes from 21 feet across to 14 feet across. Can I just get some of these adapters to go from 3/4" to 1/2" without concern? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-1-2-in-x-3-4-in-MNPT-Poly-Adapter-37217/100090890


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Should work just fine.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Ya will work fine. Teflon and good to go.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Adapter is just fine. Might make them stick up higher but might be helpful anyway since you are adding turf.

Not hard to dig down and replace the probable barb->npt fitting since you are renovating anyway. Typically rotor bodies are 3/4" and spray bodies are 1/2"


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

I replaced them yesterday and worked perfectly. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Cool.

I just replaced an entire turf zone. From a mix of Toro and Rainbird sprays to Rainbird PRS SAM rotators. So far so good! Not sure I needed the pressure compensating ones, but do like the check valves otherwise the low head continues to leak onto the sidewalk


----------

